# one bulb of left headlight projecting purple...why?



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Is it that color from all angles?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

"Let's do "Colors that end in Urple" for $800."


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

found out why...the the phosphor for the LEDs has failed . Service coming at end of month....A blue-pump LED is a phosphor-conversion white LED package which uses a blue LED chip (InGaN die) to pump light into a wavelength converting element (down-converter). The wavelength converting element contains one or more conversion phosphors. It absorbs blue photons form LEDs and produces broad-band yellow light which then mixes blue emission from the blue LED chip to create a spectrum the human eye perceives as white light. Blue-pump LEDs are the highest efficiency white LED packages today. 6 month old M3 awd lr


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Is it that color from all angles?


projects on to the street ahead of vehicle...looks cool,yes, but..


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

sonoswen said:


> found out why...the the phosphor for the LEDs has failed . Service coming at end of month....A blue-pump LED is a phosphor-conversion white LED package which uses a blue LED chip (InGaN die) to pump light into a wavelength converting element (down-converter). The wavelength converting element contains one or more conversion phosphors. It absorbs blue photons form LEDs and produces broad-band yellow light which then mixes blue emission from the blue LED chip to create a spectrum the human eye perceives as white light. Blue-pump LEDs are the highest efficiency white LED packages today. 6 month old M3 awd lr


Yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

sonoswen said:


> found out why...the the phosphor for the LEDs has failed . Service coming at end of month....A blue-pump LED is a phosphor-conversion white LED package which uses a blue LED chip (InGaN die) to pump light into a wavelength converting element (down-converter). The wavelength converting element contains one or more conversion phosphors. It absorbs blue photons form LEDs and produces broad-band yellow light which then mixes blue emission from the blue LED chip to create a spectrum the human eye perceives as white light. Blue-pump LEDs are the highest efficiency white LED packages today. 6 month old M3 awd lr


LED and laser video projectors use the same technique to produce white light, often with a color wheel.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks TomT....I at least learned something. Tesla Mobil Service coming out end of the month. Wondering how often this sort of thing happens to Tesla headlights. Have read that out of warranty it would cost $1300 for a complete headlight..That's sound like BS to me.(from someone on Tesla Motors Club site) maybe not, just saw this> online, and everything online is true! Ha.

The headlight module for a 2019 Tesla ranges from about *$800 to $1,200*. That's just the cost to replace a burned-out LED headlight; installation is not included.Sep 19, 2019


----------

